# Your Bay Boat - Cost Aside



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

if someone was going to buy you a bay boat and money was no object, what manufacturer boat would it be and what would you power it with?

what made you choose the rig?


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

How do you plan on using it? Are you going to fish for reds or trout?


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

this is easy,

cheaper, nicer, more stable, and beautiful

the perfect bay boat


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

If I were looking for a new boat right now, I would look at the Lake & Bay or the Haynie. I've heard really good things about both. But, for now, have to stick with what I got.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Hows this for moneys no object. This would stir up the WPP bunch. lol You can bring all your buddies along too.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Lake and Bay 24 with a 300 Verado.
25 Whaler Guardian with a 300 Verado.

The prices of the new Guardians are absurd and require a ton of extra rigging. In that respect, the Lake and Bay is easier to deal with.


----------



## Pescados Locos Tony (Feb 6, 2007)

SCB....


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

*a good start...*


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

If money was no object, I couldnt have just one boat.

Id have a flats boat of some sort.. Cat style im sure
Id have a speed boat for tourneys... Haynie, Scb , Lake and bay etc
Id have a poling skiff 
and a 25 Guardian for short offshore and rough water


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Texxan1 said:


> If money was no object, I couldnt have just one boat.
> 
> Id have a flats boat of some sort.. Cat style im sure
> Id have a speed boat for tourneys... Haynie, Scb , Lake and bay etc
> ...


I'm w/ Texxan1....couldn't have just one.Brand.......not sure.But....my offshore boat would be a Freeman Boatworks catamaran.


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*dream rig*

Tran Sport 22SE
Yamaha 250 SHO
Minn Kota Rip Tide 101 w/charger, Optima Batteries
Power Pole 8'
Garmin 720s w/sonar&radar
Oxygen and spray bar in live well
2 Yeti Tundra 120qt coolers


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

railbird said:


> How do you plan on using it? Are you going to fish for reds or trout?


what do *you* usually do with a bay boat? crab traps? water ski?:spineyes:

not that difficult a question rail!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> View attachment 325374


nice!


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

monkeyman1 said:


> what do *you* usually do with a bay boat? crab traps? water ski?:spineyes:
> 
> not that difficult a question rail!


It is a legitamate question as different people fish different areas and different styles.Some bay boats can't do what others will, there for you are limited as to what waters you can fish.And some bay boats are excellent crab boats and ski boats.... Just say'n......


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> It is a legitamate question as different people fish different areas and different styles.Some bay boats can't do what others will, there for you are limited as to what waters you can fish.And some bay boats are excellent crab boats and ski boats.... Just say'n......


ok, let me try this again. if someone were going to buy *YOU* a bay boat, for whatever type of activity *YOU* like to do in the bay, what boat/motor would *YOU* want?

the question wasn't: what is the best boat/motor?

what would be your dream bay boat? is it really that difficult a question? :headknock


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

monkeyman1 said:


> ok, let me try this again. if someone were going to buy *YOU* a bay boat, for whatever type of activity *YOU* like to do in the bay, what boat/motor would *YOU* want?
> 
> the question wasn't: what is the best boat/motor?
> 
> what would be your dream bay boat? is it really that difficult a question? :headknock


OK I'll play. Why don't YOU go buy the boat YOU feel is best instead of asking everyone else's opinions?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Snap Draggin said:


> OK I'll play. Why don't YOU go buy the boat YOU feel is best instead of asking everyone else's opinions?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


look SD, i know you're still stingin' from me calling you a dumb*** in the jungle. but that was the jungle. this was an honest, easy question to answer.

nevermind, i guess this is why you couldn't answer it... :spineyes:

if you have a rig, you prolly never get it out of bessie heights...


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

Is someone going to give YOU a boat? If not *** do YOU ask? Just asking....


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Ok monkeyman1.......I'll answer YOUR question.

Because of customer service,professionalism,fit and finish and versatility and a good stable work platform.......I choose a Tran Sport F23 pushed by a Suzuki 250SS.Mine will be done in a few weeks . Here is a pic of one.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

monkeyman1 said:


> if you have a rig, you prolly never get it out of bessie heights...


OK I'll play again dumb ***. I actually have two rigs. One that I fish Bessie Heights and one that won't even make it there. I actually use the little one for way more than Bessie Heights; however you referenced the place; therefore I used it.


----------



## mardigrastopsntails (May 20, 2008)

Shallow Sport
24" Sport
Carolina Blue w/clean white top
16" raised console
Custom marine concepts poling platform, dual casting platform, and burn bar
8" power pole w/ remote
250 evinrude etec h.o.
4 blade power tech cfx prop
Garmin 5212
Minn Kota wireless 36v 100lb thrust 
Yeti coolers

Estimated cost $75k (give or take 5k)


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

monkeyman1 said:


> if someone was going to buy you a bay boat and money was no object, what manufacturer boat would it be and what would you power it with?
> 
> what made you choose the rig?


Merritt, 80ft with the biggest engines I could get. I am sure it could get into some bays.

I would paint "bay boat" on it just to meet the technical requirements.

Otherwise, probably a cat with 300, T-top, raised console and a few more goodies.

I am not a skinny water person. I prefer something that will take rough water to get me to jetties and such and back safely and in relative comfort. I want a killer lighting system, great electronics (5212 etc...) and plenty of room, so 24-28' would be ideal. Not too long because then it becomes a hassle to anchor where I want to be. I like catching big fish, reds, sharks, whatever. I don't keep any of them usually so it doesn't matter anyhow, just a great pull and a hard fight. Get out and back in fast and smooth. Maneuver in ripping current and lots of really dry storage.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> Ok monkeyman1.......I'll answer YOUR question.
> 
> Because of customer service,professionalism,fit and finish and versatility and a good stable work platform.......I choose a Tran Sport F23 pushed by a Suzuki 250SS.Mine will be done in a few weeks . Here is a pic of one.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

I understand your question and just sorry that sometimes people want to make this forum more difficult. For all around bay fishing I would go with a 23ft Hydrsport with 200yami 4 stroke. Off course loaded with everything. My son has one and it impressed me everytime we go fishing in it.


----------



## Mritter (Jul 7, 2010)

Majek Illusion
Raised console
200 E-TEC
18p Baumann Lifter Prop
Bob's Jackplate
Sea Star steering
6' Power Pole
Garmin 541
Yeti coolers


----------



## flounderstalker (Apr 13, 2010)

Shearwater 25 LTZ with 300 Verado


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Snap Draggin said:


> OK I'll play again dumb ***. I actually have two rigs. One that I fish Bessie Heights and one that won't even make it there. I actually use the little one for way more than Bessie Heights; however you referenced the place; therefore I used it.


nice. what's the draft on the cat? :cheers:


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

monkeyman1 said:


> nice. what's the draft on the cat? :cheers:


I could tell you, but I'd have to kill you. :biggrin:


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

SCB stingray mercury 175proxs (431pounds).


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Doubleover said:


> Is someone going to give YOU a boat? If not *** do YOU ask? Just asking....


don't you ever think maybe, if you won the lottery, paid off the house, etc...what sort of boat you'd get? maybe you already have your dream rig.

at the moment, i can't afford a a $75k rig. so i'm daydreaming, looking at nice rigs online and wondering what others folks would want.

thanks for those who answered. and snap, i apologize for calling you a dumbass...can't be too dumb and have a cat like that. :biggrin:


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Snap Draggin said:


> I could tell you, but I'd have to kill you. :biggrin:


let me guess; not your cat? if not, you're still a dumbass...:rotfl:


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Custom Lanier Cat - 3.1 Simon Mercury 335HP
Marker 37 to Mansfield in 30 mins!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Im Headed South said:


> Custom Lanier Cat - 3.1 Simon Mercury 335HP
> Marker 37 to Mansfield in 30 mins!


wow!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Young 24 or Yellowfin 24 with the new 300 Yamaha 4 Stroke. Would I ever pay what they want for these bay boats, no


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*I thought I was the only one that couldn't be satisfied*

with just one boat!:biggrin:


Texxan1 said:


> If money was no object, I couldnt have just one boat.
> 
> Id have a flats boat of some sort.. Cat style im sure
> Id have a speed boat for tourneys... Haynie, Scb , Lake and bay etc
> ...


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

i think when my ship comes in, it'll be either a 24 shearwater or yellowfin!


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

BTW, my World Cat drafts a little over 12".


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

Shearwater 25 LTZ with 300 Verado






BINGO


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Tran 2480 XLR8
Yamaha 300 4-st


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Mowdy V22 with a 200 hp Etec. Put a good trolling motor and nice GPS/bottom finder on it and throw a tee top on it.

I dont like fluff or complications . Yall say those other boats are well built and I trust your words. I KNOW the Mowdy is built like a tank


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

when are we going fishing on the new boat? I have decided that mine will never be fixed, so I'll just have to ride with you on your new ride LOL.


----------



## FISH-N-MANIAC (Oct 26, 2009)

2001 21' FISHMASTER -MERCURY 150HP SALT WATER EDITION. 
I have this boat for 2 years already and I am very satisfied with her performance. Versatile boat for an affordable price.


----------



## brad king (Jul 21, 2009)

http://www.yellowfinyachts.com/24bay.htm

But take that Verado off of it and put a Yamaha back there!! Thats the perfect bay boat..........


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

shooks said:


> SCB stingray mercury 175proxs (431pounds).


I like your thinkin!!


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Probably an 18' kenner with a merc!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

desperado 22 outlaw with 225 yamaha SHO and lowrance HD side sonar for pier checking


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

I want this exact boat, rigged "As Is"!


----------



## ghillhouse (Jan 6, 2008)

Upper Coast - Sheaffer 239-V

Lower Coast - NewWater Ibis


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

22 majek xtreme sit down with a Yamaha SHO, minn kota talon, minn kota 80#, Lowrance HDS 8


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

SCB And I would let them tell me what motor I need. I have never been in one but from what I've seen and heard it's gotta be one of the badest boats on the water.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Holly cow,43 post before anyone mentions Yellow Fin ! 
If money is no object, then I'm dreaming BIG and EXPENSIVE.

By the way, it's possible to spend well over $500K on a Yellow Fin CC. I have seen the paperwork.


----------



## brad king (Jul 21, 2009)

I put a link to the Yellowfin 24' Bay!! Baddest boat on he water!!


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

EndTuition said:


> Holly cow,43 post before anyone mentions Yellow Fin !
> If money is no object, then I'm dreaming BIG and EXPENSIVE.
> 
> By the way, it's possible to spend well over $500K on a Yellow Fin CC. I have seen the paperwork.


Just goes to show something, biggest and most expensive dont neccesarily equate to best for some.

I've never seen much less fished out of a yellowfin so it doesnt even enter my radar screen of wants. Googled it and it looks to draw too much water and hs too high a side for my " best" bay boat.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Stumpgrinder said:


> Just goes to show something, biggest and most expensive dont neccesarily equate to best for some.
> 
> I've never seen much less fished out of a yellowfin so it doesnt even enter my radar screen of wants. Googled it and it looks to draw too much water and hs too high a side for my " best" bay boat.


x2


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

*1975 Mako 20'*

This is my 1975 Mako 20 footer. I've had the boat since 1989 and would not trade it for any others. I chase tarpon out front and trout and reds in the bay. Don't have to worry about scratching the bottom on shell or piles because it's an old boat and very thick hull. Bob's jack plate for shallow, 36 volt trolling motor w/ 3 optimas for all day tarpon trolling, bimini top for all day july and august fishing.


----------



## Portside (Jun 21, 2007)

Running a 1982 Mowdy flats boat with 115 E-tec. I would like a Hell's Bay boat to go along with it though.



Stumpgrinder said:


> Mowdy V22 with a 200 hp Etec. Put a good trolling motor and nice GPS/bottom finder on it and throw a tee top on it.
> 
> I dont like fluff or complications . Yall say those other boats are well built and I trust your words. I KNOW the Mowdy is built like a tank


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

Here are a ccouple shots out front on a solo Tarpon. Over the years I've replaced the floor, new leaning post with rod holders with working deck and cup holders. And last but not least a 2006 175 E-Tec. She is a fisher.


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

*Blackwood 27*

I would get this one...


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

CPTHook do you do charters for tarpon?


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*24 Yellowfin*

Here ya Go..


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Haynie 21' Cat with a Yammie 200 4 stroke TRP, burn bar, power pole, Yeti Coolers, custom stereo and stainless work.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

The question being asked is:
 "if someone was going to buy you a bay boat and money was no object, what manufacturer boat would it be"

The question is not "do you love your boat, or is your boat practical, or is your boat the best boat for what you do"

I can tell story after story of great fishing trips out of every boat I have ever owned, starting with 15 HP Sea King on a 12 foot Jonn boat from Montgomery Wards. I was not making a comment on the practicality or fish-ability of any boat. I was answering the question without regard to what I currently own, or have owned in the past.

If you would rather have someone with unlimited funds buy you a $20k used bay boat than a brand new $250-$400K top of the line boat, that's your call. Me, I'm going for it !! Don't tell me that if both boats were side by side and ready to be hooked up, you're going to go hook up to the $20K boat. You know which one you're going to grab, and you're going to be grinning ear to ear all the way home !


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

I'll stick with my original choice . 

250 - 400 k for a bay boat. Danged man , really ? I dont care who's money it is thats just down right ridiculous. ( besides, I'm overweight and 50. I may not be able to get back into that high sided yellowfin after a long wade)

No really 250-400k for that boat pictured above ? How in hades do they justify that price ? I'm stunned.


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

Stumpgrinder said:


> I'll stick with my original choice .
> 
> 250 - 400 k for a bay boat. Danged man , really ? I dont care who's money it is thats just down right ridiculous. ( besides, I'm overweight and 50. I may not be able to get back into that high sided yellowfin after a long wade)
> 
> No really 250-400k for that boat pictured above ? How in hades do they justify that price ? I'm stunned.


X2 When you sign the papers on that thing you didn't just buy it, you married that sucker!


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

The Mako pics just inspired me to get mine finished.


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Stumpgrinder said:


> I'll stick with my original choice .
> 
> 250 - 400 k for a bay boat. Danged man , really ?.


There is no bay boat that sells for $250k - $400k. At least not the Texas bays, maybe for a boat that could handle the Bay of Bengal or the Hudson Bay, but not East Matagorda Bay.:spineyes:


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

fishinguy said:


> The Mako pics just inspired me to get mine finished.


when are we going?


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

FISH-N-MANIAC said:


> 2001 21' FISHMASTER -MERCURY 150HP SALT WATER EDITION.
> I have this boat for 2 years already and I am very satisfied with her performance. Versatile boat for an affordable price.


took my buds fishmaster out this morning...was white capping in the ICW. boat handled it great...was sitting in front of the CC and not getting beat up at all. dry too, lots of storage. nice boats.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Stumpgrinder said:


> I'll stick with my original choice .
> 
> 250 - 400 k for a bay boat. Danged man , really ? I dont care who's money it is thats just down right ridiculous. ( besides, I'm overweight and 50. I may not be able to get back into that high sided yellowfin after a long wade)
> 
> No really 250-400k for that boat pictured above ? How in hades do they justify that price ? I'm stunned.


found you a deal stump...a 2007 24 for $50K! i think new they run about $75K.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

JJGold said:


> There is no bay boat that sells for $250k - $400k. At least not the Texas bays, maybe for a boat that could handle the Bay of Bengal or the Hudson Bay, but not East Matagorda Bay.:spineyes:


Solely in the interest of preserving the integrity of statements made by the fine members of this forum, I will volunteer my bay boat (Pathfinder) for that price. I realize it's a hero's mission, and I don't want any greenies for it, just accept that it's out there if anyone wants it.


----------



## robott (Aug 2, 2005)

ccrocker1313 said:


> Here ya Go..


VERY NICE!!!!!!


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

JJGold said:


> There is no bay boat that sells for $250k - $400k. At least not the Texas bays, maybe for a boat that could handle the Bay of Bengal or the Hudson Bay, but not East Matagorda Bay.:spineyes:


He was referencing some of the offshore boats made by Yellowfin. A few people have spent $500k+ on Yellowfin offshore center consoles. A well-equiped Yellowfin 24 bay boat runs $70k-$100k.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

monkeyman1 said:


> took my buds fishmaster out this morning...was white capping in the ICW. boat handled it great...was sitting in front of the CC and not getting beat up at all. dry too, lots of storage. nice boats.


I had a 23' Fishmaster before I bought my World Cat. I was very impressed with how it handled Sabine Lake in breezy conditions. It also ran fairly shallow.


----------



## ShalloWateReds (May 27, 2009)

Sheaffer 239


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

ShalloWateReds said:


> Sheaffer 239


That works for me. Good room, good view, can't really tell but looks like a nice Carolina flare... big engine.. I'm there.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

ShalloWateReds said:


> Sheaffer 239


i like all the walking room...nice.


----------



## Fishin Fast (Oct 13, 2008)

Well since this is a bay boat, for texas I dont think anything beats an over-equippedHaynie Bigfoot for a bit of everything.

My ideal setup would be a hells bay for up in the marshes, a haynie bigfoot for the bays, and an 82 foot viking enclosed bridge to carry them around on its front deck anywhere I want to go.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Some of us dream bigger than others.
Yes, the $500K+ CC I was referring to was actually a Yellow Fin 34, with trips and 3 of everything else too. A few months from now, someone will actually be fishing the Texas Coast from that boat. He dreams big too.


----------



## Whisky Delta (Apr 16, 2007)

BEFORE I saw that Scheaffer, I would have picked the Blackjack 224 or Hydrosport Bay Bolt.


----------



## ghillhouse (Jan 6, 2008)

DMC said:


> That works for me. Good room, good view, can't really tell but looks like a nice Carolina flare... big engine.. I'm there.


Take a look at the rigging and the build and you will understand why there aren't any on the used market. Guys that want a Yellowfin 24 haven't seen a Sheaffer 239-V SR.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

brad king said:


> http://www.yellowfinyachts.com/24bay.htm
> 
> But take that Verado off of it and put a Yamaha back there!! Thats the perfect bay boat..........


whassa matter with the verados?


----------



## tycaden (Jan 9, 2009)

definately the blackjack. Bill Kenner of the legendary Kenner boats that set the standard builds theses boats. If they are half the boat the old Kenners are then this would be the one.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Desperado with a 250 Yamaha

http://www.desperadoboats.com


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

23ft Tran SVT with a 300 Yamaha SHO TRP. Let me wake up and wipe the drool off of my pillow.


----------



## Just Jiggin' (Aug 30, 2010)

24ft. Yellowfin Bay with 300 Merc Verado...When I hit the lottery...Twice lol...Gosh Dangggg!
http://www.yellowfinyachts.com/24bay.htm


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

ghillhouse said:


> Take a look at the rigging and the build and you will understand why there aren't any on the used market. Guys that want a Yellowfin 24 haven't seen a Sheaffer 239-V SR.


Draft: 13" _SSC Model_

no thanks in texas waters to either one... Florida yes.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

I'd second the 24' Yellowfin....BUT I'd also add the 34' Yellowfin to the collection.

http://www.yellowfinyachts.com/34os.htm

swifty


----------



## ghillhouse (Jan 6, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> Draft: 13" _SSC Model_
> 
> no thanks in texas waters to either one... Florida yes.


Agreed, that's why I split my vote. Sheaffer up the coast and an Ibis on down.


----------



## TroutNOut (Feb 9, 2010)

Shearwater Z2200 with Mercury 250 Pro XS. Runs mid 60s, eats up chop, pleany of storage, and has all the luxurys that a Majek Extreme and Haynie dont. Captain Mullet is right also with the Lake and Bay. Both boats are top notch.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

My lake & bay is top notch for sure but this boat is awesome also. a lot of florida guides have them. The 26 ft'er is aproX $110K loaded but this boat is "DA BOMB" It will be as skinny as a bay boat and can handle some decent offshore waters also. When I lived in Florida this was teh boat I was dreaming of every night!!!

http://www.gausebuiltboats.com/index.cfm/page_key/14


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

monkeyman1 said:


> whassa matter with the verados?


Verados are too heavy for a bay boat.


----------



## mardigrastopsntails (May 20, 2008)

Well it looks like I would have all of the skinny water to myself.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

I'll take the 24' Shallowsport that Mardi listed above but with a 300 Yam SHO and a nice Seafoam green hull, white top deck, with a small T-top for the driver!


----------



## first light (Aug 30, 2010)

_Hands down in this order if cost was no object. Best three boats built for texas bays , from wade fishing to drifting, to fishing jetties, the best riding the dryest and the best at taking 4 footers when you get caught as a front blows in would be in this order. Yellowfin 24_
_ Action Craft (made in FL)_
_ Whaler outrage (mid 80,s model totally re done)_
_All powered by Yamaha!!!!!! In my opinion, the finest boats on the market!!!!! these boats offer fine craftsmenship, and the ability to go very shallow (except whaler) and run full throttle across the ship channel in 4 footers. you can do that in most shallow sports, Haynies, Trans sports ect........ You asked for best all around boat for " TEXAS " ther they are._


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

first light said:


> _Hands down in this order if cost was no object. Best three boats built for texas bays , from wade fishing to drifting, to fishing jetties, the best riding the dryest and the best at taking 4 footers when you get caught as a front blows in would be in this order. Yellowfin 24_
> _Action Craft (made in FL)_
> _Whaler outrage (mid 80,s model totally re done)_
> _All powered by Yamaha!!!!!! In my opinion, the finest boats on the market!!!!! these boats offer fine craftsmenship, and the ability to go very shallow (except whaler) and run full throttle across the ship channel in 4 footers. you can do that in most shallow sports, Haynies, Trans sports ect........ You asked for best all around boat for " TEXAS " ther they are._


Obviously you havent ridden in my lake and bay!!


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

capt mullet said:


> Verados are too heavy for a bay boat.


You sure about that?


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

There you go ! Now you guys are thinking outside the check book ! 

PS
If you like the layout of the Sheaffer, you will like the layout of the Parker 2300T. NOT saying one is the same as the other, just saying the layouts are similar.


----------



## TroutNOut (Feb 9, 2010)

The only thing that matters is what the owner actually wants. I can sit here all day and tell you how great my boat is, but at the end of the day everyone has their own opinion. But I still say Lake and Bay and Shearwater. I have a Z2200 Shearwater and absolutely love it. Im not a offshore guy but I wouldnt be scared to go to the short rigs. Absolutely eats up chop. And will haul azzz at about 67. Jumps up in 1.5 foot of water with the recessed trim tabs down, and unlike these skinny boats, I have tons of storage and the boat is finished with quality. All the bells and whistles that others dont offer. But Capt. Mullet is probably sitting on a nicer boat than what I have, but he must be selling a HELL of a lot of trips to afford that thing cuz its just out of my range. But maybe a 86 Whaler is the way to go....LOL............. Probably a lot cheaper note.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

Fishin Fast said:


> Well since this is a bay boat, for texas I dont think anything beats an over-equippedHaynie Bigfoot for a bit of everything.
> 
> My ideal setup would be a hells bay for up in the marshes, a haynie bigfoot for the bays, and an 82 foot viking enclosed bridge to carry them around on its front deck anywhere I want to go.


It's a chore cleaning my 19' PF after trailering in the rain and all the blood and guts and spilled whatever, but then imagine cleaning this beast. Of course, like a high end sports car, if you can afford it, the maintenance isn't really your concern.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

TroutNOut said:


> . But Capt. Mullet is probably sitting on a nicer boat than what I have, but he must be selling a HELL of a lot of trips to afford that thing cuz its just out of my range. But maybe a 86 Whaler is the way to go....LOL............. Probably a lot cheaper note.


Actually in the texas market it is the cheapest 24 ft bay boat of most of the manufacturers. Lake and Bay wants to sell these boats to the texas market and therefore you dont have to pay Florida prices. When I was boat shopping last year I looked at Rangers $60K to start, Triton $54K to start, Pathfinder $52K to start, etc and they didnt want to offer me any type of guides /commercial discount. When I say start I am talking about a boat that needed accesories such as trim tabs, jack plate, trolling motor, power pole, etc. My lake and Bay was loaded and it had trim tabs, jackplate and trolling motor with it. I didnt want the trolling motor on the front and I did use my old power pole so they discounted that off for me. I am one of the pro staffers here in Houston and I take people on test drives for lake and bay when they have people wanting to purchase one here in town. The only thing you need to purchase for a lake and bay is the GPS because it is already loaded. I talk to L & B on a monthly basis and their prices are way better than these other manufacturers. For instance this summer I was told of a 2009 24fter with any motor(250 HP) you want except the SHO for $49K. In my opinion that is a steal for these boats compared to tritons and rangers and nautic stars and pathfinders who nit pick you on loading up the extras. A 22 fter was $43K. I dont love this boat because it is mine I love it because I have been in most of these other boats and the only thing that compares is yellowfin and everglades. Call me or Lake and Bay if you want a test drive or want to buy one. 832-338-4570


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Im Headed South said:


> You sure about that?


I have heard of several stories about their weight from my mechanics. I was told Blaine Friermood took his off because of weight. Nice motors but I am sure you know they are the heaviest motors out there


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

A fully restored and modernized 80's model Boston Whaler 20' Outrage with a new Yamaha F250


----------



## wezil1669 (May 23, 2010)

if i had the money i would buy this boat 24 foot shallow sport top drive, but i would rig it with a mercury verado 250...... but i love this boat.....


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Good taste....*



flounderstalker said:


> Shearwater 25 LTZ with 300 Verado
> View attachment 325481


For the money, and they are expensive, it is one of if not the best built boats around. Fit and finish and attention to detail are second to none. Lake n Bay and Everglades are right there in the same catagory. No Texas boat builder comes close. Gater


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

Category5 said:


> A fully restored and modernized 80's model Boston Whaler 20' Outrage with a new Yamaha F250


Don't skimp....22 not a 20! Good choice. Gater


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

24' El Pescador, raised center console, t-top, 2 live-wells with Pro Air system, 8 rod holders, 24volt trolling motor, transom mounted green LED night lights, Golight Stryker 50 watt HID 4500 lumen spot with remote, 200 Etec with jack plate, Lenco trim tabs, 8' Power Pole with remotes, VHF radio, full suite of electronics, oodles of storage, Digger anchor, rest and up in 6" and run on plane in 3", great in rough water and offshore. Fully loaded $70K. Not that I gave it any thought.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

capt mullet said:


> My lake & bay is top notch for sure but this boat is awesome also. a lot of florida guides have them. The 26 ft'er is aproX $110K loaded but this boat is "DA BOMB" It will be as skinny as a bay boat and can handle some decent offshore waters also. When I lived in Florida this was teh boat I was dreaming of every night!!!
> 
> http://www.gausebuiltboats.com/index.cfm/page_key/14


now this a different-look for a bay boat! i kind of like the wide gunwhale idea, but the location of the forward seats...not so much. i'd definitely like to ride in one!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

teamgafftop1 said:


> 24' El Pescador, raised center console, t-top, 2 live-wells with Pro Air system, 8 rod holders, 24volt trolling motor, transom mounted green LED night lights, Golight Stryker 50 watt HID 4500 lumen spot with remote, 200 Etec with jack plate, Lenco trim tabs, 8' Power Pole with remotes, VHF radio, full suite of electronics, oodles of storage, Digger anchor, rest and up in 6" and run on plane in 3", great in rough water and offshore. Fully loaded $70K. Not that I gave it any thought.


you nailed the wife's favorite! not sure about the etec though...


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

monkeyman1 said:


> you nailed the wife's favorite! not sure about the etec though...


I've not had a lick of trouble with the Etec. In fact, it will push that boat 50+ mph fully loaded with 55 gals of fuel and full of gear and 4 people (in the right conditions). A lot faster than I ever expected (or really need to go for that matter).


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

SCB stingray with 18 kt gold rubrail and diamond inlaid gauges and a 12' top drive. Alligator wrapped seats on a titanium frame. Space age composites that would allow the hull to weigh a whopping 300 lbs allowing it to draft 2.25".


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Bay boat for fishing reefs and wadin', have to be a Pathfinder.


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*sweet*



fishin shallow said:


> SCB stingray with 18 kt gold rubrail and diamond inlaid gauges and a 12' top drive. Alligator wrapped seats on a titanium frame. Space age composites that would allow the hull to weigh a whopping 300 lbs allowing it to draft 2.25".


best answer yet!


----------



## ChrisH (Sep 30, 2010)

Texas Boats:
Haynie 
Majek
Florida Boats:
Yellowfin
Lake & Bay
W/ yamaha or e-tec


----------



## chris33 (Feb 23, 2006)

*for the bay*

i would go w/ 24' yellowfin w/ 300 yami. probably the best looking bayboat imo. offshore i would go with freeman cat.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm a simple man I'd take a Tran 200SVT Cat w/a Suzuki 150 4 stroke.


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

Haynie Bigfoot...does everything well!


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Think i could fit this in the bay? This is my dream boat Boston Whaler 370 Outrage.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Yams said:


> Think i could fit this in the bay? This is my dream boat Boston Whaler 370 Outrage.


LOL.. I don't think neither one of us could afford to 'feed' that one ,Yams..

FINE lookin' vessel, though.. Whut are we talkin' here...'bout 500K..???:smile:


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

JJGold said:


> There is no bay boat that sells for $250k - $400k. At least not the Texas bays, maybe for a boat that could handle the Bay of Bengal or the Hudson Bay, but not East Matagorda Bay.:spineyes:


Ill sell ya mine for half that and even throw the truck ,ole lady. 1 of the dogs in and take ya fishing ok dang boats have went up 250-400 grand for a bay boat that is funny stuff.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Tortuga said:


> LOL.. I don't think neither one of us could afford to 'feed' that one ,Yams..
> 
> FINE lookin' vessel, though.. Whut are we talkin' here...'bout 500K..???:smile:


Yep, just a little north of 500. I drooled all over one at the Corpus boat show last year. My wife knows that the moment i find out we win the lottery, our next stop after picking up the check in Austin is the Boston Whaler dealership.

I just hope it is a big enough lottery to be able to put gas in her every once in a while.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

I really like Capt. Mullet's L&B. Slick boat for sure.

Myself, if money was no option...Id probably go with the new PTFinder 23 HPS w/ the 250 SHO. Or possibly the 24TE with a 300.


















In all reality theres so many boats, it would be a hard decision.


----------



## guiness (May 9, 2005)

Bought a 20'SE Action Craft several years ago, used with a Merc 225. Moderately fast and great to fish out of, plenty of storage and as dry as a bay boat can be. Cross wind and spray somebody's going to get wet. Best option I have is...its paid for. What makes me enjoy a boat the most is the trailer.... how easy does the boat load and unload. Just food for thought. A great boat and a bad trailer makes for a [email protected] day.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Hells bay and Majek RFL for redfishing
Mowdy s-10 for doing stupid stuff up shallow
SCB stingray sport for trout
29' World Cat w/ twin yamaha 300's


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Either the 26' or 24' SouthShore boats or a 243 Everglades or the BigFoot or HO Haynie!! With Suzuki 250SS for power!!!


----------



## BG 12 (Dec 18, 2009)

Hands down SCB stingray w/300, until i owned one i might have chosen a couple of different boats. By far the best tournement boat out thier! Very fast, runs shallow. and handles chop/rough water great. Im sold!!!!!!


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

It would be nice if I could have my own boat with cost aside.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

BG 12 said:


> Hands down SCB stingray w/300, until i owned one i might have chosen a couple of different boats. By far the best tournement boat out thier! Very fast, runs shallow. and handles chop/rough water great. Im sold!!!!!!


Aren't you putting the cart before the horse?


----------



## ChrisH (Sep 30, 2010)

i have fallen in love..

http://newwaterboatworks.com/page30/page30.html


----------



## Absolut (Jan 23, 2010)

My choice is the Yellowfin 24...hopefully will have one soon. Check out this video of one with a 350 SCI:






This is in Savannah GA.


----------



## out_fishin69 (Jun 17, 2008)

ChrisH said:


> i have fallen in love..
> 
> http://newwaterboatworks.com/page30/page30.html


newwaters are for yuppies!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

http://www.blackwoodboats.com/

with some spinning rims and under body lights for the trailer


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

tycaden said:


> definately the blackjack. Bill Kenner of the legendary Kenner boats that set the standard builds theses boats. If they are half the boat the old Kenners are then this would be the one.


Definitely my choice also. I've read thru this entire thread so far and am surprised that most people are unfamiliar with this magnificent boat.

http://k2marine.com/


----------



## Duramaxjack (Jan 15, 2007)

Saw ths setup a few years ago in Cozumel ... There is a hot tub under the cat ... The name on it made me think hmmmm who's is it ? Aww Surley not !!!


----------



## wadefish1 (Nov 19, 2008)

As a dream boat I'd have Eric build a boat similar to the jet drive we watched the build of here on 2cool. I'd just make sure I gave him enough money to make it faster than the 40-45MPH that one would run, still get up sitting on the bottom,maybe a little longer maybe 25' or a twin jet 28'. Oh yeah, also some sort of pole for "live entertainment"


----------



## NaCl (Dec 22, 2010)

Own a Blackjack, want a Gausebuilt 26

www.gausebuiltboats.com


----------



## NaCl (Dec 22, 2010)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> http://www.blackwoodboats.com/
> 
> with some spinning rims and under body lights for the trailer


Does that thing come with someone to take the fish off you're hook so your hands don't get icky?


----------



## spechunter (Oct 9, 2006)

Parker Big Bay 2300T W/Yamadog 300


----------



## 30"r (Aug 30, 2005)

I'll take this little rig and be happy. 26' Andros Tarpon, top drive, 300 Suzuki 4 banger, full electronics package, somehwere around $95k. Go offshore in the middle of the day, fish the flats in the morn.


----------

